
Atmosphere releasing more energy to space than climate models indicate - J3L2404
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2011/07/110729031754.htm?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+sciencedaily+%28ScienceDaily%3A+Latest+Science+News%29
======
pejoculant
There's a good response to this paper on RealClimate
[http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2011/07/misdia...](http://www.realclimate.org/index.php/archives/2011/07/misdiagnosis-
of-surface-temperature-feedback/)

------
vavoida
would be more careful with citing Roy Spencer / Heartland Institute ...
[http://thinkprogress.org/romm/2011/07/29/282584/climate-
scie...](http://thinkprogress.org/romm/2011/07/29/282584/climate-scienists-
debunk-latest-bunk-by-denier-roy-spencer/)

------
vavoida
[http://www.livescience.com/15293-climate-change-cloud-
cover....](http://www.livescience.com/15293-climate-change-cloud-cover.html)

------
recusancy
Journal Reference: Roy W. Spencer

'nuff said.

